# portsnap - github



## fernandel (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi!

I am using `portsnap` from FreeBSD 6.x and I like to start using git. Is it
`git clone https://address...` enough or are diffrent commands.
What will happened with /usr/ports/, please.
Thank you.


----------



## gnath (Jan 11, 2021)

Clone with the address of github ports is working. How to update/install and delete old files please ?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2021)

gnath said:


> How to update/install and delete old files please ?




```
cd /usr/src
git pull
```


----------



## xavi (Jan 11, 2021)

fernandel said:


> I am using `portsnap` from FreeBSD 6.x


FreeBSD 6.x? Is that a typo?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2021)

I suspect he means he has used portsnap(8) since FreeBSD 6.x.


----------



## xavi (Jan 11, 2021)

SirDice said:


> I suspect he means he has used portsnap(8) since FreeBSD 6.x.


Of course. It's so obvious once I look at it again. Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2021)

After a while you learn to read between the lines, especially if you know English isn't their native language


----------

